# need advice on pork butt done to soon.



## 7000ft smoker (Dec 12, 2011)

I screwed up. I have a pot luck at noon tomorrow.. and it looks like the pork butts (7lbs) will be done to soon around midnight ish.... could i wrap them in tinfoil and a towel and stick them in a cooler until noon tomorrow... or is that too much time to sit. any advice would be appreciated. Thanks. -J


----------



## scooper (Dec 12, 2011)

I would wait to hear what others have to say, but if it were me, I would wrap it in a couple layers of heavy foil and put it in the oven.

If your oven does not go as low as 170 like most digital ones do, stick a probe in it (oven) and bump the heat as needed to keep it in the 165 range.  The butt is very forgiving.  It will not dry out, and you will keep it above the danger zone.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2011)

Like scooper said put it in an aluminum pan with the foiling juice and put a couple of sheets of foil over the top. Keep a probe in the butt, set the oven to 170-180 & don't let the butt get below 140 degrees. You probably can turn the oven off after 6 or 7 hours.


----------

